# Travel Insurance for ski trip starting in Spain?



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

Hello
You've all helped so much previously, wondered if you had a way round this?

Myself and boyfriend (UK cits) are currently learning the language and staying in Barcelona, though we're not Spanish residents - spent less than 180 days here last year, paying self-employed tax in UK, regular trips back to UK to work etc. However, we've been here over Christmas and aren't planning to go back till Feb. If we decide to stay beyond June this year, we'll review becoming autonomo etc.

Anyway, boyfriend wants to learn to ski and has an offer to go to Andorra this Sunday. Trouble is, we cannot find any insurance that covers him - just for medical cover, not cancellation or baggage - for the trip, as it doesn't originate in the UK. I think the answer once we've both been back to the UK again is to simply take out an annual policy from our UK home address with up to 90 days cover at a time (though we're rarely in Spain for that long at a time), but right now we're stumped.

Is there any broker in Spain who can offer a single trip policy for his trip? I know when I try to book flights home with Easyjet, they offer me Spanish single trip policies, but otherwise he's going to have to drink a lot of hot chocolate from the cafes this weekend....

Many thanks,
xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MovingtoSpain said:


> Hello
> You've all helped so much previously, wondered if you had a way round this?
> 
> Myself and boyfriend (UK cits) are currently learning the language and staying in Barcelona, though we're not Spanish residents - spent less than 180 days here last year, paying self-employed tax in UK, regular trips back to UK to work etc. However, we've been here over Christmas and aren't planning to go back till Feb. If we decide to stay beyond June this year, we'll review becoming autonomo etc.
> ...


I maybe wrong (no surprise there lol), but I'm pretty sure that if you have a UK bank account they'll be able to help you?? Surely, if I've understood you correctly, you are effectively UK citizens who are going skiing at the weekend from a base in Spain. I assume you have a UK address???

Jo xxx


----------



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> I maybe wrong (no surprise there lol), but I'm pretty sure that if you have a UK bank account they'll be able to help you?? Surely, if I've understood you correctly, you are effectively UK citizens who are going skiing at the weekend from a base in Spain. I assume you have a UK address???
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for the reply, Jo - ees, we are UK cits, and we do have a UK address, and bank account, but the two insurers we called asked us where we were right now and we said Spain, and they said, no we don't do it any more unless you're in Uk and starting your journey from here, and then said all insurers are the same and if we do it online, it'll be invalid.

I did wonder whether there are 'off the shelf' insurances you can buy at ski resorts? I have never been (and never want to!!! I will be enjoying the peace and quiet and working hard over the next few days).


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Try Buena Vista Insure (Buena Vista Insure). I had a similar situation. We are resident in Spain and want to go skiing in the Sierra Nevada. The gentleman I spoke to was able to sort a policy for myself and family, so it might be worth giving them a call.


----------



## skingood (Dec 10, 2009)

The great thing about Skiing in Andorra is that they have there own insurance which can be added onto your ski pass (Approx 3 Euro per day) Its a great system and covers everything.


----------



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

Lynn and skingood, that is so, so helpful. Thanks so much for the fast replies - Lynn, the site looks great and we will definitely look into that for the next trip, and skingood, I am so pleased that he will be able to add it this weekend and not look mournfully on while his friend skis by.

This forum rocks!!! 
Thanks again.
xx


----------

